# how to tell how old my ball python is?



## 771subliminal (Feb 6, 2007)

how do i tell how old my ball python is???


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Feb 6, 2007)

put up a pic with something for comparison..someone will give you a rough idea..do they change colour a lot as they mature?


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 6, 2007)

Could always ask the person you bought ot off.


----------



## spilota_variegata (Feb 6, 2007)

That's a hard one, too many variables. Size is a poor indicator, depends too much on how much you feed them. I think wauikazi has the best idea..


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Feb 6, 2007)

still you could get a rough ballpark figure based on average sizing...


----------



## stary boy (Feb 6, 2007)

quick you better say your not in australia or 100 people will ask... the exotic police


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Feb 6, 2007)

yea quickly tell them ur in the states lol


----------



## happy_life (Feb 6, 2007)

Where are you?






LOL


----------



## 771subliminal (Feb 7, 2007)

detroit michigan USA MOTOWN IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Glimmerman (Feb 7, 2007)

I would email David Barker from VPI or use the blog on his web site http://www.vpi.com/mailbag David is the man when it comes to Ball Pythons.

Cheers


----------

